# ~*~*~*~* Peyton Gordon *~*~*~*~



## ryder

I finally have a min to sit and write out my birth story! Not much time with a 22 month old and newborn!!!!

Well, I was 6 days overdue with Peyton and we had been doing growth scans etc because he was always measuring quite small. I had my 40 week appointon on tues the 24th and was still measuring small and I was 4cm dilated!!!! Had a sweep to try and get things going... Actually was my second sweep, I had one at my 39 week appointment also. 

So Thursday morning my midwife called to see if I had had any progress from the sweep on Tues, I said no. She told me that her and my backup midwife had decided based on the growth scans that we should have the baby that day.... She suggested I try taking castor oil to get things going, which I took. A couple hours later I started having to run to the bathroom constantly... 

She called me about 1:00 to see if anything was going on, I had just started having random contractions but they weren't really doing much.... By 1:30 I was starting to get contractions and called her... So she came to my house and checked me, I was 5cms by then and my waters were still in tact. But she said we needed to leave right away and she would follow us in her car in case something happened. 

I am sure she thought my OH was a crazy driver.... LOL

On the way there I kept feeling like I was going to crap my pants... Tom wanted to get me a wheelchair, but I said no and walked from the parking lot into the hospital. Had to make a stop at the visitor washroom because I felt like I was going to crap again. I thought I needed the epidural then :rofl: Made it the rest of the way upstairs to the labour and delivery floor. 

Got into the washroom in my L&D suite at 2:30 and got changed and could barely get up from the washroom. I eventually made it to the bed where she offered me the gas and air, which was awesome... nothing like being baked through the contractions... But they still hurt like hell... LOL... 

They ended up breaking my water for me and I started pushing close to 3:00pm and he was out by 3:12!!!!

I never thought i'd be able to do it without the epidural... and I never thought I'd have such a fast labour! Or scream so much!!! LOL 

He is doing great, had one night of jaundice so we had to go back to the hospita... But he is a hungry little guy and is nursing great and is already above his birthweight! 6lbs 10oz as of today!!!!

Peyton Gordon
Aug 26, 2010

https://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq49/vicbrenan/IMG_4256.jpg


----------



## bubbles

Huge congrats hun, he is adorable xx


----------



## charlottecco2

aww congratulations he is gorgeous xx


----------



## mummy3

Congratulations!!:flower:
He's gorgeous!


----------



## hayley x

He's gorgeous congrats :) xxx


----------



## ChloesMummy

Congrats, he is gorgeous x


----------



## hootie

YAY!!! A picture of the gorgeous little man! I have been watching and waiting. Glad he is here safe and sound.


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats!!! :) So happy for you guys :)


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! He's gorgeous! :)


----------



## impatient1

Congratulations, he is gorgeous!


----------



## kiwimama

congrats on the arrival of beautiful little Peyton. Well done for getting through without an epidural! :thumbup:


----------



## Serene123

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Becki77

congrats, hes a sweetie x


----------



## pink_bow

Aww congrats, he is beautiful! x


----------



## Jessa

Congrats again!


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats x


----------



## DonnaBallona

welcome little Peyton! many congratulations xx


----------



## Blob

Yaaay only just seen this :hugs: :hugs:

I love that your birth story makes me go awwww and laugh also :haha: Congrats hun :flower:


----------



## AC81

awww he's beautiful! congratulations x


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats again Joss!!


----------



## alio

well done angel. he is so gorgeous!!! xx


----------



## Tiff

Congrats again!!! He's gorgeous!!! :cloud9:


----------



## KA92

congrats he's gorgeous :)xx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats, she's gorgeous :wohoo:


----------



## hootie

Do we get to see some more pics of your handsome man?


----------



## Linzi

Beautiful honey conrgats :)

Random, but I always pictured you with dark hair :rofl: x


----------



## pink.crazy

Wow it sounds like it happened v fast! He's a lil stunner x


----------



## ryder

Linzi said:


> Beautiful honey conrgats :)
> 
> Random, but I always pictured you with dark hair :rofl: x

lol nope! I have blond hair!!!

Hootie- you really need to get fb up and running!!!! I post everything there usually!

https://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq49/vicbrenan/DSCF0290.jpg

https://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq49/vicbrenan/DSCF0296.jpg


----------



## hootie

OH MY GOD!!!!!!! He is way too precious and that pic with both of them...they are identical! How awesome, you are truly blessed to have such a wonderful family!


----------



## KA92

oh my gosh look at his little sockies!!! awww :cloud9:

that pic of the two of them is just lovely hun.xxx


----------



## twiggy56

aww, congratulations! I know you as sarah's (Blob) bump buddy....so lovely to see you had your little boy!

He is a GORGEOUS baby hun! And the pic of the two of them is just the sweetest thing!!!!

congrats again- go send some of your labour luck sarahs way? :haha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## babe2ooo

congrats xx hes beautiful


----------



## kstancook

congrats!!!!


----------



## leeanne

Belated Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats J!!!! :hugs:


----------



## PeanutBean

Wow Ryder not seen you in yonks and didn't know you were pregnant again! Congratulations!


----------

